# HSK70 Governor Linkage



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Short version. I took the pull start/flywheel cover off the back of the engine. 
I'd simply removed the two screws that attach the throttle lever and all the linkage to this flywheel cover with the intent of being careful around it and leave it all connected as a unit. Normally I would have taken pictures first, but my phone (camera) was dead and I was too lazy to go in the house and get a camera. A couple hours later I bumped it and it fell apart. 
I'm looking for good photos or drawings of how it's supposed to be connected.There is certainly no rush. I'm waiting on a head gasket.

Mid 90's Ariens with 7 hp snowking. 
this area


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

This may be close enough to help put it back together.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=tecumseh+linkage

He has several videos at the above link. The one below is for a 7 HP, but an older one.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I saw the donnyboy videos a couple days ago. I was certain mine were not connected like that before it fell apart. 
I picked this machine up a couple weeks ago, not running. Its a 932000 series. 1996 vintage. I'm telling you it looks brand new. I figured it was just going to need a carb clean from old gas, but after some poking around last weekend I found the head gasket is bad (has a blowout). The head bolts were not very tight at all. 

Because of it's mint appearance I would have sworn no one ever touched it. 

It's possible someone before me has been messing with this engine and the linkage was not hooked up correctly before it came my way. Lots of time to figure it out.
I've only got $40 invested into it so far.
I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, at that price, a re-power is still economically viable to see a return.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

slap a BRIGGS motor on it. and call it a day.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

throw a 212cc or 196cc honda clone and enjoy your ariens


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Just to let you all know, I figured it out. I eventually found a drawing in the Tecumseh manual that looked they way I thought I'd remembered it being hooked up. Seems to work fine. Here is a photo after I figured it out... if anyone comes across this thread in the future trying to find what I was looking for. 










snip from the manual


----------

